# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Have you seen this guy?

## vector

I visited the syntrax site and found this pic in the before/after section. Damn he looks so good in my opinion. Very low bodyfat and beautiful striations. He may not use steroids but he's very impressive.

----------


## str82hellnback

i believe that guy has used steroids ,no doubt

----------


## bigkev

he is definately roided out bro. the pic looks like it may have been altered in photoshop, exspecially the legs.

----------


## Vegas Kid

Photo shop can do wonders.

----------


## Tedmax195

Is it just me but does this guy have MAD obliques and NO abs...

----------


## Sicilian30

Roids for this guy?? No way.. I thought you could get like that naturally??? LMAO..

----------


## lethalppl

ohh come on maybe he did it naturally.. ok i can not even say that with straight face. Neverless he looks good

----------


## mando

its possible he's natural , i've seen ppl ripped like that all natural.

----------


## str82hellnback

not with that much mass though i promise you,something is funny there,either that pic is computer enhanced or he is juiced up , most probable=both,the guy is juiced and the pic was altered, good day

----------


## Shredz

> _Originally posted by bigkev_ 
> *he is definately roided out bro. the pic looks like it may have been altered in photoshop, exspecially the legs.*



good eye on the one KEV...I will definatly have to agree with that

----------

